# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Set up trục A

## TLT

Mình thấy mấy bác chạy trục A bằng cách mượn trục x . mình còn dư ít đồ cũng đang muốn chế 1 cái đục chân ghế nhưng ko biết set up xung trên NC thế nào đây. Nếu chạy bằng mach3 thì dễ rồi đang chạy NC ko muốn đổi . bác nào từng làm rồi chỉ với

----------


## suu_tam

mach3 dễ thì nc khác gì.
mach3 là xung chia bước còn nc là bước chia xung thôi mà.
Vi dụ vitme bước 10, driver 2000 thì mach3 là 2000/10 = 200 còn nc thì là 10/2000 = 0.005.

----------


## TLT

Vấn đề Ở đây là mach3 nó có 4 trục , khi set trục a thì tính bao nhiêu xung để trục a quay đc 1vòng . còn nc thì 3 trục khi chạy trục a thì phải mượn trục x , ý mình muốn hỏi là đổi xung trục x thế nào để chạy dc truc a vì trục x của nc là tính bao nhiêu mm /1 xung chuyển sang trục a fai là bao nhiêu độ / 1 xung

----------


## suu_tam

Bác này vẫn không hiểu nhỉ? OK bộ điều khiển 3 trục thì nó chỉ điều khiển 3 trục. Nghĩa là bác chấp nhận khi chạy trục xoay thì sẽ mất 1 trục chuyển động. Cái đó bác đã OK rồi thì bác cứ giả vờ là nó có đủ nhưng không dùng đi. Còn cái nào bác muốn nó thành xoay thì bác cài xung xoay.
Vấn đề ở chỗ ý bác nói là mach3 bác tính xung cái xung thì dễ. Thì ở đây khác gì, bác định cái nào là xoay thì bác cài xoay cho nó như thế.
Nếu hẳn bác hỏi là cách tính xung cho trục xoay như nào thì lại là vấn đề chưa biết tính. Còn đằng này bác nói là với mach3 thì dễ rồi còn ncstudio thì không biết. Thì nói ngắn ngọn thế này cho nó nhanh. Bác cài trục A ở mach3 thế nào thì ở ncstudio bác định lấy X, hay Y làm xoay thì bác cài nó như là trục A như vậy là xong. Vì bác đã vẫn chấp nhận bỏ 1 trục rồi còn gì.

----------

